# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  CIA''nın işkence müziği!

## iputisamo

CIA''nın işkence müziği!..............Aslan Blut

Müzikle ilgili iki önemli haber var. ünce bu haberlere bakalım, sonra Muhtar şahanov''un müziğin kullanımıyla ilgili olarak yıllar önce yaptığı uyarıları hatırlayalım. Değerlendirmeyi siz yapın.

İnsan Hakları İzleme ürgütü, ABD''nin Afganistan''da Kabil yakınlarındaki gizli bir cezaevinde Eminem''in müziğini işkence aleti olarak kullandığını bildirdi!
Etiyopyalı mahkum, zifiri karanlık cezaevinde 20 gün boyunca Eminem ve Dr. Dre müzikleri dinlemeye zorlandıklarını, sonra rap müziğinin yerini "korkunç hayalet kahkahaları" ve "Cadılar Bayramı" seslerinin aldığını söyledi.

Raporda, "Karanlık Cezaevi" olarak bilinen tutukevinde mahkumların uyumalarına izin verilmediği, duvarlara zincirlendikleri ve karanlıkta günlerce yüksek sesli müzik dinlemek zorunda bırakıldıkları vurgulandı.

***
Diğer haber ise şöyle: 

İran Devlet Başkanı Mahmud Ahmedinecad, devlet radyosu ve televizyonunda batı müziği ve iç karartıcı müziklerin yayınlanmamasını istedi. 
Yetkililerden, ulusal ve geleneksel müzikleri yüceltmelerini isteyen Ahmedinecad, insanı rahatlatan şarkılara ve 1979 İslam devrimi günlerini hatırlatan parçalara da yer verilmesi talebinde bulundu. 
Ahmedinecad, sinema sektörünün filmlerde şiddetten uzak durmasını da istedi. İran''da mevzuata göre, radyo ve televizyon Kültür Devrimi Yüksek Konseyi''nin kararlarını uygulamak zorunda. Ahmedinecad, bu konseyin de başkanı.

*** 
Muhtar şahanov, *Uygarlığın Yanılgısı*  adlı şiir kitabında Hitler''in, fethettiği Doğu ülkeleri halkını nasıl yöneteceğini soranlara cevaben "Sabahtan akşama kadar, / Radyodan hafif müzikle, / Doldururum kafaları, / Manevi anarşiye, / Kurban olmaları için. / Beyin kullanma fırsatı, / Vermeyeceğiz onlara; / üünkü manevi değeri / Olmayan insan, / Kendini her zaman / Mutlu hisseder" dediğini anlatıyor!
şahanov, daha 1945''te CIA başkanı Allen Dulles''in Sovyetler''i çökertmek için yazdığı tezde, "Sezdirmeden değiştirmeliyiz, / Her çeşit vasıtadan yararlanarak manevi değerlerini... / Bilinç altlarına sokalım / Sekse tapmayı, / Zorbalık ve sadizmi, / Casusluk ve daha da, / Yüzsüzlük ve küstahlığı, / Korku ve edepsizlik, / Alkol ve uyuşturucuyu, / Ahlakı bozan her şeyi. / Namusluluk, dürüstlük / Gülünç hale getirilmeli, / Gerektiğinde hatta / Yobazlıkla suçlanmalı. / Devlet yönetiminde ise, / Kaos ve anlaşmazlık / Ortamı yaratılarak, / Gelişmeli müstebitlik, / Memurlarda rüşvetçilik, / Bürokrasi, kırtasiyecilik, / Yasaları sollamalı... / Farkına varan veya / Bulan olsa bu durumdan / Herhangi bir çıkış yolu, / Bunları düşürmeli, / Toplumda gülünç duruma; / İtmeli çaresizliğe, / Hatta uygun zamanda / İftira atılarak / Alçak düşürülmeli / Toplumun önünde..." dediğini yazıyor..

***
şahanov anlatıyor: 

"Müziğin etkisiyle insanları / Aptallaştırma yöntemi / Hitler''in fikriydi. / Ve bu yöntem, / KGB''nin merkez binasında, / Son teknolojiyle kurulan / ''Müzik Odaları''nda / Daha da geliştirildi / ''Odalar'' lüks otel daireleri kadar / Rahat ve konforluydu / Ve orada her yerden / Duvarlardan / Tavan ve yerlerden / Ve mobilyaların her yerinden / Farklı müzikler duyuluyordu. / Bu çok seslilik / Günümüz kitle müziğini andırıyor / Ve saatlerce sanki / İnsanın her yönünü sarıyordu..."
şahanov uyarıyor: "İşte bu, / Yaratıcı müziğin, / Yıkıcı müziğe dönüşmesidir..."
şahanov, hayali bir ruh çağırma seansında bakınız kimleri, nasıl konuşturuyor:
CIA Başkanı Dulles devreye girer; "Yunan yarımadası / Pellopones''te / Kıyıya vurarak intihar etmişti / Bir yunus balığı sürüsü, / Dünya kamuoyunda, / Varsayımlar yürütüldü; / Ama esas sebepleri, / Denizaltımızda bulunan / Düşük frekans cihazının / Gizli denemesiydi: / Parazit sesler... / Bu sesler yunusların / Psikolojisini etkiledi / Ve onlar intihar etti. / Psikotron müziği sayesinde, / İnsanlarda düşünmeyi / Felç etme yöntemidir bu" der...
Birinci melek devreye girer ve Doğu''nun meşhur bilgesi Farabi''nin eski Türk başkenti Otrar''dan gelen bin yıl önce yazılmış kitabında müziğin insan ruhu için canlandırıcı ve asilleştirici etkilerini, yani esas özelliklerini ön plana çıkardığını, Hitler ve Dulles gibilerin ise bu asil nimeti insanı insanlıktan çıkarmak için kullandığını söyler... 

*** 
şahanov, bir Nevropsikolog ile görüştüğünü ve şu bilgileri aldığını bildiriyor şiirinde: 
"İnsanın bilinçaltı, gürültü, ritim ve saldırgan sesleri, renk bakımından zenginleştirilmiş hipno-renk etkilerini, herhangi bir sanatla karşılaştırma yapılamayacak kadar büyük ve inanılmaz bir hızla benimsermiş. Bu tahriklerle manevi zeka körelir, bilinçaltı ve tanımayı sağlayan genetik program bozulurmuş. üzel bir araştırmaya göre, müzik hastalığı, zamanla müzik uyuşturucusuna bağımlılığı artırmakta, sonunda kişilik de bozulmaktadır. Böylece insan aptallaşarak müzik adam, yani müzik manyağı olmaktadır..." 

*** 
Bilindiği gibi Türkler, müziği tedavi amacıyla kullanmıştır, Almanlar, Ruslar ve Amerikalılar ise işkence için! İşte medeniyet farkı budur! 
Türk aile yapısının ve insanlığın kurtuluşu, yine Türk müziğinden ilham alan Türk kültürünün gelişmesine bağlıdır... İşte bu sebeple, Türk analarının birinci görevi, Türk kültürünü, öz yavruları gibi bağırlarına basmaları ve özenle yeniden büyütmeleridir...

----------

